# Iron Overload due to Blood Transfusion



## mlemon (Oct 23, 2008)

I need the ICD-9 code for "iron overload due to blood transfusion".  I have narrowed it down to 790.6 or 275.0, but would like to see if anyone else can find anything different.

Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## Kiana (Oct 23, 2008)

790.6 but I also think you're going to need the 999.89


----------



## magnolia1 (Oct 23, 2008)

What about 275.0 with E934.7?

Karen Maloney, CPC
Data Quality Specialist


----------

